# August Haul: NYX and China Glaze!



## UndeadSuburbia (Aug 24, 2009)

There's been a couple hauls this month but I'm finally getting around to posting them... so here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Today I went to Sally's and got Ruby Pumps, Atlantis (from the new Glitter and Chrome collection coming out next month), Goth, and Enchanted Forest. I was there a couple weeks ago and got Watermelon Rind, Strawberry Fields, Grape Juice, and...






from the Retro collection I got Thunderbird, Drive In, Short and Sassy, Let's Groove, Cords, and a free Cherry Ices from Fingerpaints. I love the Sally's I got to, every time I'm there a collection comes in that day hehe. And the girls are really nice. 

Then I got a nice little haul from ShopCraze.com which is the only place I buy NYX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :






I got a palette in Strike a Pose from the Runway Collection, Round Lippies in Strawberry Milk and Creamy Beige(no pic), Gloss in Honey(no pic), 24 Kareet, and Wild Orchid. Jumbo Eye Pencil in Purple. Pearl Pigments in Charcoal, Nude, Purple, Walnut, and Penny. Two single shadows in Daffodils and Mermaid Green. And Rimmel Sexy Curves Mascara from the Drugstore hehe. 

Also in this order I got two wrong single shadows but without a hitch they too them back and now I'm waiting for Purple and Kiwi.

Here are more pics. Thanks for visiting


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 25, 2009)

awesome haul! i love china glaze nail polishes too! enjoy ur purchases!


----------



## n_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 25, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 25, 2009)

Mmm those China Glaze polishes look delicious ;D


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2009)

the atlantis polish looks amazing! would you be able to take a piccie of you wearing it? i've not heard of the glitter and chrome collection! must look out for it!


----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## Redz24 (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome haul, I'm loving the NYX stuff!


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_the atlantis polish looks amazing! would you be able to take a piccie of you wearing it? i've not heard of the glitter and chrome collection! must look out for it!_

 
I'll try and get a pic up today. I wasn't too into the collection cause I'm not too into glitter but I'm really surprised how much I love it. They had Atlantis, and then a silver and gold glitter, and then a bronze, silver, and gold chrome. I'm going to have to go back and get more.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Aug 25, 2009)

Good haul! 
I look forward to seeing that Atlantis pic. That color is amazing. I'm such a sucker for glitter polish.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *UndeadSuburbia* 

 
_I'll try and get a pic up today. I wasn't too into the collection cause I'm not too into glitter but I'm really surprised how much I love it. They had Atlantis, and then a silver and gold glitter, and then a bronze, silver, and gold chrome. I'm going to have to go back and get more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awesome! i love glitters so much! it looks beautiful in the bottle! when you buy more post some piccies if you have time!


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice haul hope you enjoy


----------



## sweet8684girl (Aug 25, 2009)

Lovely haul! I love ChG atlantis...I'll have to add it to my never-ending nail polish list!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 26, 2009)

walnut is my ultimate nyx pearl mania shadow...love it! great haul!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 26, 2009)

Fun haul!! I need to go get more CG now


----------

